# Have server missing at Burst.net in Dunmore / Scranton, Pennsylvania?



## drmike (Apr 16, 2014)

This is taken from WHT and the mega Burst thread... 

If you have a server with Burst.net and it hasn't been accounted for, it likely was abandoned/left behind:



> Originally Posted by kcon40
> Good Morning all, I hope this info helps. My name is Kip A. Conforti, and I am the owner of The UPS Store #5956 in Dunmore PA, about a mile from the former DC. This is what I can tell you. If you had a BLADE server that has been left behind, it is in the Dunmore DC. There are less than 50 there as of this morning. I have retrieved a couple dozen already for past customers without much issue. The protocol to get your server for this facility is as follows.
> 
> Contact Bob Howells - The property owners INSIGHT, building engineer by email @ [email protected] or call 570-499-6723 He will send you a license agreement, you sign off on it and its ready to go. This license agreement basically removes them, INSIGHT, from any legal issue. At that point you can email me the license, the name of the server(not your company), the rack location if available, a picture if available, where it need to go, how fast, and value. I will collect the unit, pack, insure, and ship it to wherever it needs to go.
> ...


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 16, 2014)

Well that is a mess.


----------



## jarland (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right thread, but could anyone tell me the definition of irony? My google is broken.


----------



## datarealm (Apr 16, 2014)

wow.

just wow.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 16, 2014)

jarland said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread, but could anyone tell me the definition of irony? My google is broken.


Alanis Morissette can.


----------



## drmike (Apr 16, 2014)

Abandoning equipment of customers in location that is "unsecured" and unstaffed is ultimate sin.

Folks should grow some testicles and slam Burst/DigiPlus to the floor for this stunt.  Put their asses in a Court and make them squirm.


----------

